

Ask HN: Bluetooth File Sharing App. Is the idea feasible? - anujkk

People carry their mobile phones with them 24x7. They may have various files such as music, pictures, videos that they don't mind sharing with even strangers. So I guess it would be nice if we provide them with a bluetooth file sharing app that allows them to control which files are private and which are public. Random people around you having same app can search for devices having public files and download it on their device.<p>Do you think this idea is practical and worthy to be implemented?
======
cincinnatus
Why not park the files in the cloud, but have discovery be local? Or have
discovery be GPS based so you find shared content from people in your vicinity
regardless of device capabilities. no actual device to device connectivity is
needed to achieve this.

Public dropbox sharing could be the storage part of the backend.

